# Critter Nation



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Do mice commonly get through 1/2" bar spacing or should this cage be fine?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

They can get through 1/2" hardware cloth so i imagine they would be able to get through bars with that spacing a lot easier.

Although the issue is mostly with smaller pet/feeder mice or youngsters. A fully grown 40-50g mouse for example is a lot less likely to.

With 1/2" hardware cloth I have seen photos of mice getting stuck with horrible results though, personally I would not risk it.

CNs are also way way too big for mice in my opinion and way too open, to make it work you'd have to pack it full of stuff and a ton of mice and then it would become a nightmare to clean. Just my opinion though


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah no, I would not use a cage like that for mice at all. Of course mice need enough space, but they actually don't like too much of it. Keep in mind they're used to living in confined space. And yes, the bar spacing is way too big, thoug that could be fixed with mesh.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, thanks to both of you for the advice. I wouldn't mind cleaning and packing it with toys, but at the cost of an injury or their discomfort, I won't use it. I'll just have to find something else to put in it! :lol:


----------

